
How to Try the Ancient Art of Spearfishing in Colorado - mooreds
https://www.5280.com/2019/04/how-to-try-the-ancient-art-of-spearfishing-in-colorado/
======
thedaemon
The "Ancient" art of spearfishing requires a wet suit, snorkel, and spear gun?
I don't think that word means what you think it means.

